# VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2011)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin, Ausgabe Juli

*VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext​*http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=220014
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=205357
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199943
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203744
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203089
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208915
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208943
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211657
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=210439
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=214620
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=219687
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=219857
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=219858
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=220265

Wir recherchieren viel rund um die Vorgänge zur Fusion, wie man ja an der Zahl der zum Thema Fusion veröffentlichten Artikel und Diskussionen hier im Forum und im Magazin sehen kann (s.o.). 

Und stossen dabei immer wieder auf Interessantes. 

Wie auch auf den folgenden Blog im Internet:
http://thomasguenther.wordpress.com/2011/06/24/ein-unheimliches-»angebot«/

*Er stammt von Dr. Thomas Guenther, 
Ex-Präsident des Landesverbandes Berlin-Brandenburg.
Ex-Vizepräsident im VDSF-Bund*

Sein Werdegang im VDSF:
- 1994-2000 Justiziar beim VDSF Berlin-Brandenburg
- 2000-2006 Präsident des VDSF Berlin-Brandenburg
- 2002-2006 Sprecher der AFGON (dt.-poln.Fischartenschutz-AG Oder-Einzugsgebiet)
- 2002-2005 Vizepräsident VDSF

Weiterhin VDSF-Einzelmitglied und Fliegenfischer.

Für die Erlaubnis zum einstellen des Textes bedanken wir uns ausdrücklich.


← VDSF – Kurswechsel nur angetäuscht ?

*Ein unheimliches »Angebot«*​
Erneut düstere Aussichten für die Fusion von VDSF und DAV. Rätselraten um ein Schreiben von Präsident Mohnert an den Partner.

Eine Analyse
Zwanzig Jahre nach der Vereinigung der beiden deutschen Staaten scheitert erneut die Zusammenführung der beiden großen deutschen Angelfischereiverbände. Davon darf man, nach dem jüngsten Schreiben von VDSF-Chef Peter Mohnert, getrost ausgehen.

*Traurige Vorgeschichte*
Die Initiative zur Vereinigung  des „östlichen“ Deutschen Anglerverbandes (DAV) und des in den alten Bundesländern dominierenden Verbandes Deutscher Sportfischer (VDSF) entstand im  Osten: 
DAV Brandenburg und VDSF Mecklenburg-Vorpommern bildeten die Keimzelle für einen fast revolutionär anmutenden Vorstoß der seit einigen Jahren regelmäßig zusammenkommenden Ost-Landesverbände von VDSF und DAV. Von Seiten des VDSF-Bundesverbandes gab es zunächst wenig Begeisterung, hatte man sich  doch bereits zehn Jahre zuvor mit einem vielleicht etwas zu hemdsärmeligen Übernahmeversuch einen Korb des DAV eingehandelt, der noch in unguter Erinnerung war. 

Der politische Druck zur Vereinigung war im Bund nicht so deutlich wahrnehmbar; jedenfalls konnte er durch vielfältige neue Aktivitäten im Bereich der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und in der Europavertretung an der Seite der European Anglers Alliance (EAA) überdeckt werden. 

Ganz anders stellt sich die Situation in den neuen Bundesländern dar: 
Sowohl die Politiker sind es leid, dass sie immer zum gleichen Thema mit unterschiedlichen, oft gegensätzlichen Verbandsbewertungen beglückt werden, als auch die Funktionäre, denen mehr und mehr bewusst wird, dass sie sich ihre Einflussmöglichkeiten im Widerstreit gegenseitig entziehen. 
Das wurde z.B. bei der Einführung des Touristenfischereischeins  in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern deutlich. Hierbei geriet der dortige VDSF-Verband  unter erheblichen Druck und konnte sich am Ende mit seinen Vorstellungen nicht  durchsetzen.

Aber die ostdeutschen Landesverbände des VDSF sind klein, jedenfalls im „System Mohnert“ nicht beachtlich genug, um bedrohliche Mehrheiten oder wenigsten Sperrminoritäten aufbauen zu können. Der Aufbau einer „Ostschiene“ war deswegen ein richtiger Ansatz. 
Gleichwohl: Fusionsdruck haben die Verbände im Westen kaum – vielleicht am wenigsten im LFV Bayern, der stärksten pressure group innerhalb des VDSF.

Und so musste das VDSF-Präsidium „zum Jagen getragen werden“, als die (Ex-)
Präsidenten Hennig (Mecklenburg-Vorpommern) und  Weichenhahn (Brandenburg) das Thema Vereinigung auf die Tagesordnung setzten. Die gering ausgeprägte Begeisterung
bei VDSF-Chef Peter Mohnert für das verbandspolitische Gestaltungsfeld Nr. 1 war bereits aus dem Umstand ablesbar, dass er sich nicht etwa selbst damit befasste, sondern „Kalle“ Hennig zu einem satzungsmäßig nicht vorgesehenen, außerordentlichen Vizepräsidenten für Vereinigungsfragen wählen ließ.

Vermutlich ist die jahrelange gute Zusammenarbeit der Ostverbände über „ideologische“ Grenzen hinweg mit ursächlich dafür, dass man über das Thema Vereinigung gut ins Gespräch kam. 
So gut, dass überraschend früh ein „Mohnert-Thema“ daraus wurde. Plötzlich waren es die Chefs, die in der Öffentlichkeit unrealistisch überhastete Szenarien verbreiteten. Obwohl das Gesamtbild gestern noch durch unüberwindlich erscheinende Grundsatzpositionen beherrscht wurde, war man sich flugs „in allen wichtigen Fragen“ einig und breitete medial Euphorie aus. 

Die Nachricht, dass der VDSF Anfang 2011 die Verhandlungen über die bis 2012 geplante Umsetzung der Fusion absagte, schlug deswegen auch ein wie die berühmte Bombe. 
Nicht zuletzt bei den Delegierten des VDSF, die ihrem Präsidium doch einen klaren Fusionsauftrag, aber ein Mandat zum Verhandlungsabbruch nicht erteilt hatten. Das hinderte den VDSF-Präsidenten nicht, dem DAV die Alleinschuld für das Scheitern der Fusion zuzuschreiben. 

Der DAV reagierte erstaunlicherweise geschickt: 
Er ignorierte die teils namentlichen Schuldzuweisungen durch den VDSF-Präsidenten weitgehend und erklärte sich auf allen Ebenen weiterhin verhandlungsbereit.

Das und die einsetzende öffentliche Kritik am VDSF ließen den verbandsinternen Druck auf die Offenbacher Zentrale immer stärker werden. Nach einer offenen Brüskierung des
Präsidiums des VDSF-Thüringen erklärte dieser Verband seinen Austritt aus dem VDSF. 

Und selbst im VDSF-Bayern gelang es nur unter Mühe, einen Antrag ebenfalls auf sofortigen Austritt aus dem Bundesverband abzuwenden. 
Bayern forderte jetzt eine erfolgreiche Fusion und beschloss für den Fall des Scheiterns, dem VDSF den Rücken zu kehren. Dem größten deutschen Anglerverband droht der Verlust seines mit Abstand größten Teilverbandes.

Angesichts dieser Gefahr der Spaltung und des Zerfalls musste auch der alte Tanker VDSF umschwenken. Am 15.4.2011 erklärte er, die Fusionsverhandlungen mit dem DAV wieder aufnehmen zu wollen.

Diese Kurskorrektur war notwendig, aber überraschend, jedenfalls für diejenigen, die den VDSF-Präsidenten Mohnert kennen. Denn der für Alleingänge berüchtigte Mohnert neigt nicht dazu, auf andere zu hören. 

Seit der DAV-Konvertit sich des von ihm ungeliebten Themas Fusion angenommen hat, ist dem Anliegen fortgesetzt Schaden zugefügt worden: 
1.) Die frühzeitige Verkündung, dass man sich in allem einig sei, hat den Widerstand derjenigen geweckt, deren Positionen über der Vereinigung „unter den Tisch“ zu fallen drohten; 
2.) der von Mohnert verordnete Maulkorb über die Inhalte und Zwischenergebnisse der Fusionsgespräche hat die Entwicklung einer erfolgreichen Verhandlungsstrategie verhindert und ebenfalls die Befürworter einer Fusion geschwächt; 
3.) öffentliche Stellungnahmen Mohnerts im Widerspruch zu den bilateralen Verhandlungsergebnissen, etwa zur Frage des Verbandsnamens in der Zeitschrift „Blinker“, haben die Position der Verhandlungsgremien erheblich unterlaufen; 
4.) die namentliche Kritik an einzelnen Verhandlern des DAV war nicht nur ein Stilfehler, sondern eine ungeheuerliche Provokation, die das Verhandlungsklima nachhaltig verschlechtert hat; 
5.) die Weigerung, Transparenz über den Prozess der Fusion und die Inhalte herzustellen, hat nicht nur das Vertrauen in die Präsidien beider Verbände schwinden lassen – derzeit wird der Ruf der Basis erneut laut, auf eine Fusion zu verzichten – sondern es den Landesverbänden auch erheblich erschwert, eigene Fusionen voranzutreiben;  
6.) die Absage der Fusionsverhandlungen ohne Vorwarnung und ohne Vorabstimmung hat nicht nur den Fusionsprozess, sondern das Image des VDSF insgesamt erheblich beschädigt.

Allen sechs Punkten ist gemeinsam, dass sie von Peter Mohnert im Alleingang „begangen“ wurden. Mohnert stimmt Aktivitäten grundsätzlich nicht ab, sondern verkündet sie den Gremien bestenfalls. Das wird jeder, der mit ihm zusammengearbeitet hat, bestätigen.

Wer das weiß, der rieb sich verwundert die Augen, als der VDSF nun plötzlich doch wieder gesprächsbereit war. Sollte man in Offenbach den aus Thüringen und Bayern ausgeübten Druck tatsächlich ernst nehmen?

*Ein säuerlicher „Liebesbrief“*

Fast schien es so. Bis zu jenem Brief, den Mohnert an den DAV-Präsidenten schrieb und an die eigenen Landesverbände cc verschickte. Es ist nicht zweifelsfrei auszumachen, was
Mohnert damit bezweckte. Auch die von www.anglerboard.de geforderte Veröffentlichung dieses Briefes – wir unterstützen diese Forderung! – dürfte die wahren Absichten des VDSF-Chefs nur wenigen eingeweihten Lesern erhellen. 

Daher ist es erforderlich, dass der VDSF, aber auch seine Landesverbände, insbesondere Noch-Mitglied Bayern, eine klare Position zu diesem Vorgehen Mohnerts veröffentlichen.

Denn man darf getrost davon ausgehen, dass das Schreiben von Peter Mohnert an Günter Markstein erneut einen nicht abgestimmten Alleingang darstellt. Es ist für die interessierte Öffentlichkeit bedeutsam zu wissen, ob sich Bayern in dem Vorgehen des VDSF-Chefs wiederfindet.

Das ist, ich weiß, sehr viel verlangt. Das Mohnert’sche Konvolut umfasst sieben Seiten und ist aufgrund seiner Formulierungen nur schwer verständlich. Im Folgenden werden wir den Versuch unternehmen, seinen Inhalt zu analysieren und zu bewerten.

*Aktuelle Entwicklung im Überblick*
Vergegenwärtigen wir uns zunächst die Entwicklung des Jahres 2011:

1.) Der VDSF hat am 4.2.2011 die Fusionsverhandlungen mit dem DAV ausgesetzt (PM v. 4.2.2011, vgl. www.vdsf.de – Aktuelles). Begründung: fusionsfeindliche und den VDSF verunglimpfende Veröffentlichungen des DAV bzw. seiner Landesverbände und Nachforderungen des DAV bezüglich bereits vereinbarter Verhandlungsgegenstände. Dem waren offenkundig im Januar 2011 Rettungsgespräche auf Spitzenebene vorausgegangen, über deren Inhalt wenig bekannt ist. Die Wahl der Form Aussetzung wurde damit begründet, dass eine endgültige Beendigung der Gespräche ein Mandat der VDSF-Jahreshauptversammlung erforderlich machen würde.

_Bewertung: Da die entsprechenden Vorgänge nicht konkret benannt bzw. veröffentlicht werden, können die Vorwürfe nicht nachvollzogen werden. Auch die im VDSF-Text erwähnte „Blinker“-Veröffentlichung begründet den Vorwurf aus hiesiger Sicht nicht. Die Erklärung des VDSF lässt keinen Zweifel daran, dass der Verhandlungsstopp nur aus formalen Gründen ein vorläufiger ist, da sie endgültig nur vom „Auftraggeber“ Jahreshauptversammlung ausgesprochen werden kann._

2.) Der DAV drückt in der Folge sein Bedauern über das Aussetzen der Gespräche und weitere Verhandlungsbereitschaft aus. Die im Rahmen der Verhandlungen vom VDSF namentlich angegriffenen Mitglieder der sogenannten 12-Kommission erklären öffentlich, weiterhin an einer Fusion mit dem VDSF interessiert zu sein (www.anglerverband.com ).

_Bewertung: Der DAV war von dem einseitigen Gesprächsstopp offensichtlich überrascht. Er hätte sich durch Veröffentlichung der konkreten Vorgänge rehabilitieren können. Davon hat er abgesehen, um das Verhandlungsklima nicht zu belasten._

3.) Der VDSF-Verbandsausschuss (Mitglieder: Vorsitzende der Landesverbände und das Präsidium des VDSF unter Vorsitz von Peter Mohnert) beschließt am 12.4.2011 in Kassel einstimmig, das VDSF-Präsidium mit der Weiterführung der Gespräche zu beauftragen „mit dem Ziel einer Fusion der beiden Anglerverbände, [gibt] aber ebenfalls einstimmig das Mandat, die Gespräche abzubrechen oder auszusetzen, falls sich erweisen sollte, dass das angestrebte Ergebnis nicht erreicht werden kann.“ Explizit: „Dieses Mandat orientiert primär auf die Weiterführung der Gespräche, schließt aber ebenso ein neuerliches Aussetzen als auch den endgültigen Abbruch der Fusionsverhandlungen ein“.

Zugleich werden Bedingungen für die weiteren Verhandlungen formuliert (s.u.; Fundstelle z.B.: Der Angelfischer Nr. 2/2011, S. 4f., download: www.vdsfberlinbrandenburg.de ).

_Bewertung: Ein klarer Auftrag an das VDSF-Präsidium, das Ziel der Fusion weiterzuverfolgen und die Gespräche wiederaufzunehmen. Das ist gegenüber der Absageerklärung (Pkt. 1) eine eindeutige Kurskorrektur. Sie wurde erforderlich, weil sich das VDSF-Präsidium mit der Absage über die geltende Beschlusslage der Mitglieder-versammlung hinweg gesetzt hatte. Denn die hatte den Auftrag zur Fusion erteilt und sie allein war folglich befugt, diesen Auftrag wieder zurückzunehmen. 
Dieser Teil der Entscheidung des Verbandsausschusses ist folglich zu begrüßen. Im Weiteren bekennt sich der Verbandsausschuss des VDSF zur Fusion und beauftragt das Präsidium, mit diesem  Ziel neue Gespräche zu führen. Ob es eines solchen eigenen Mandats angesichts der geltenden JHV-Beschlusslage bedurft hätte, mag dahinstehen. Werten wir es als deren Bekräftigung.

Neu allerdings ist an dem Beschluss, dass der  Verbandsausschuss das VDSF-Präsidium auch zu neuerlichem Aussetzen und sogar zum „endgültigen Abbruch der Fusionsverhandlungen“ ermächtigt. Das widerspricht nicht nur der Aussetzungserklärung (Pkt. 1), sondern setzt sich klar über die Beschlusslage der Mitgliederversammlung hinweg. Denn beide Dokumente gehen richtigerweise davon aus, dass ein Beschluss des höchsten Organs Mitgliederversammlung nur durch die Mitgliederversammlung selbst abgeändert werden kann. 
Das Präsidium muss lediglich umsetzen. 
Dieser Teil der Entscheidung des Verbandsausschusses ist umso bedauerlicher, als er sich nicht vorbehält zu prüfen, ob „sich erweisen sollte, dass das angestrebte Ergebnis nicht erreicht werden kann.“ Folglich liegt die Befugnis zur Feststellung des endgültigen Scheiterns der Fusionsgespräche ausschließlich beim VDSF-Präsidium, de facto also beim Präsidenten selbst. Jedenfalls, sofern man den Beschluss des Ausschusses für wirksam hält. Angesichts der gravierenden Auswirkungen, die sich durch eine Fusion/ Nichtfusion auf die Landesverbände ergeben würden, erscheint diese Blankovollmacht kaum nachvollziehbar._

4.) Der VDSF-Präsident schreibt am 25.5.2011 DAV-Präsident Günter Markstein eine Email, deren Inhalt nicht veröffentlicht ist. Lt. Schreiben v. 8.6.2011 (Pkt. 6) wird darin betont, dass die inhaltlichen Vorgaben aus dem Beschluss des Verbandsausschusses (Pkt. 2) alleinige Richtschnur für die weiteren Verhandlungen darstellen.

5.) Am 31.5.2011 antwortet Günter Markstein auf die Email (Pkt. 4) brieflich. Das Schreiben ist nicht veröffentlicht.

6.) VDSF-Präsident Mohnert schreibt unter dem 8.6.2011 an DAV-Präsident Markstein. Ein Brief, der die Situation in der deutschen Angelfischerei erneut vollkommen auf den Kopf stellt. Wesentlicher Inhalt:

a)      Peter Mohnert kritisiert die zwischenzeitliche DAV-Veröffentlichung, in der der
Beschluss des Verbandsausschusses als „Relativierung“ der Aussetzungsentscheidung
(Pkt. 1) bezeichnet wird.

b) Peter Mohnert kritisiert, dass der DAV zwischenzeitlich den Karpfenanglerverband e.V. in den DAV aufgenommen habe; es handele sich um „einen gewaltigen Affront“.

c) Peter Mohnert rechtfertigt die Forderungen des VA-Beschlusses (Pkt. 3) damit, dass
„die Mitglieder des VA als auch das Präsidium des VDSF […] nicht bereit [seien…], Ergebnisse, die bereits einmal beschlossen und unterschrieben waren, erneut zu besprechen.

d) Peter Mohnert betont, dass der VDSF-Präsident „gegenüber den […] Landesverbände[n] des VDSF im Wort ist, jegliche inhaltliche Änderung des einstimmig bestätigten Satzungsentwurfs vom April 2010 (Göttingen) dem Verbandsausschuss zur Information/Genehmigung vorzulegen.“ Der Verbandsausschuss habe „keine der [vom DAV] vorgetragenen Änderungswünsche bestätigt.“

e) Peter Mohnert erneuert seine namentliche Kritik an den Veröffentlichungen der Präsidenten des DAV Sachsen und Sachsen-Anhalt und moniert, dass diese Funktionäre zwischenzeitlich vom DAV dekoriert wurden.

f)  Peter Mohnert kritisiert Äußerungen des DAV, nach denen der VDSF Änderungen am sog. Verschmelzungsvertrag „überraschend und kommentarlos“ übermittelt habe. Grund hierfür sei, dass der DAV-Präsident entgegen einer Zusage nicht an der VDSF-Jahreshauptversammlung 2011 teilgenommen habe.

g) Die vom VDSF übermittelten Änderungen des Verschmelzungsvertrages beruhten auf Erfahrungen, die der VDSF in den vergangenen Jahren mit Verschmelzungen auf Landesebene gemacht habe. Diese seien der Fusion der Bundesverbände zugrundezulegen, weil man „das Fahrrad“ nicht neu erfinden müsse.

h) Peter Mohnert kritisiert, Darstellungen, in denen „der Präsident des VDSF als »Bösewicht« dargestellt ist“ und verweist in diesem Zusammenhang auf „Veröffentlichungen im allseits »beliebten« Teil des Internets.

i) Peter Mohnert führt aus, dass „weitere Diskussionen über »Grundsatzprobleme« […] die gute und sehr gute Arbeit der 12er-Kommission ad absurdum“ führen würden.

j) Und schließlich: „Ihr [die Vertreter des DAV] habt es mit tätigem Verhalten in der Hand, die Weichen für das Votum der Delegierten in Bad Kreuznach [VDSF-Jahreshaupt-versammlung 2011] zu stellen.

_Bewertung:

Deutlich wird der Ball in den Garten des DAV gespielt. Praktisch bedeutet der Brief ein Ultimatum an den DAV, der Fusion zu den vom VDSF-Verbandsausschuss formulierten Bedingungen ohne substantielle Nachverhandlungen zuzustimmen. Angesichts der mehr als reichhaltigen Kritik am DAV, insbesondere auch an Vorgängen, die zeitlich vor der Aussetzungserklärung liegen, kann der DAV dieses kaum als „freundschaftliche Einladung“ begreifen.

Peter Mohnert versucht jedoch mit seinem Schreiben nicht nur den DAV unter (Zeit-) Druck zu setzen, sondern zugleich noch die Mitgliederversammlung des VDSF an seinen Zickzackkurs zu binden. Vermutlich ist das der Grund dafür, dass er sein Schreiben zeitgleich an die VDSF-Landesverbände übermittelt hat. Dass er sich mit seiner ursprünglichen Absage intern nicht durchsetzen konnte, da nicht nur Bayern und Thüringen, sondern viele andere auch, die Fusion jetzt wollen, hätte ihn angesichts der im Februar verbrannten Erde zu versöhnlichen Tönen motivieren sollen. Stattdessen belastet er das Verhandlungsklima durch stereotype Erneuerung alter Kritik. 

Die Forderung, alle VDSF-Bedingungen zu akzeptieren und hierfür auch noch das Datum der VDSF-Jahreshauptversammlung am 18.11.2011 als Ultimatum zu setzen, dürfte angesichts des offenbar im DAV noch bestehenden Gesprächsbedarfs für Präsident Markstein nicht annehmbar sein. Mit diesem Affront verfolgt Peter Mohnert nicht den klar formulierten Auftrag seines  Verbandsausschusses, „Gespräche mit dem Ziel der Fusion“ zu führen. 
Das Schreiben ist kein Gesprächsangebot – über was sollte denn jetzt auch noch gesprochen werden – sondern bringt das DAV-Präsidium in eine fatale Zwickmühle. 
Statt die Fusion voranzutreiben, nutzt Peter Mohnert seine neue Abbruchskompetenz, die ihm der Verbandsausschuss erteilt hat (vgl. Pkt. 3), dazu, den DAV zu Reaktionen zu provozieren, die es dem VDSF-Präsidenten ermöglichen sollen, die Nichterreichbarkeit der Fusion festzustellen. Das ist nicht, was die Mehrheit im VDSF will. 

Zu den Details des Schreibens:

Ad a) Kaum nachvollziehbar, in einer solchen Situation mit dem düpierten Partner über Semantik zu streiten. Was immer auch mit „Relativierung“ gemeint war. Fakt ist, dass der Verbandsausschuss den Kurs der Mitgliederversammlung bestätigt hat, aber eben auch, dass er ihn insoweit abänderte, als er dem Präsidium ein endgültiges Abbruch-mandat erteilte. Indirekt wird dadurch festgestellt, dass die Absage der Fusionsge-spräche durch Peter Mohnert im Widerspruch zu der geltenden Beschlusslage stand. Das kann man durchaus als „Relativierung“ bezeichnen. Als Kritik am DAV ist dieser Vorwurf ungeeignet.

Ad b) Wenn es so ist, dass der DAV nach dem April 2010 den Karpfenanglerverband als Spezialverband rechtmäßig aufgenommen hat, ohne dieses mit dem VDSF abzustimmen, dann ist der Unmut seitens des VDSF nachvollziehbar. Denn dem DAV ist seit langem bekannt, dass der VDSF eine Ausweitung des Fachverbandswesens parallel zu den Regionalstrukturen vehement für den Fusionsverband ablehnt. Verhält es sich so, wie Peter Mohnert schreibt, dann ist dieses keine geringe Verletzung der gegenseitigen vertrauensvollen Zusammenarbeit. Es zeigt sich auch an dieser Stelle, dass sich die Verbände offensichtlich in zentralen Fragen doch viel uneiniger waren, als sie verkündet haben. Aber: auch dieser Vorgang liegt vor der Abbrucherklärung vom 4.2.2011; ihn bei der Wiederaufnahme der Gespräche erneut ausführlich zu kritisieren, ist nicht zweckdienlich und sogar gefährlich. Kritik am Partner wird bekanntlich nicht unter den Augen des Publikums geübt.

Ad c) Auch dieser Kritikpunkt Peter Mohnerts fällt hinter die Abbrucherklärung vom 4.2.2011 zurück. Ob tatsächlich festgezurrte Verhandlungspunkte einseitig und nur seitens des DAV wiederaufgeschnürt wurden, können nur Verhandlungs-Insider bewerten. Die entscheidende Frage ist, wie man darauf reagiert, wenn man die Fusion wirklich will. Denn auch wenn es formal natürlich ein Unding ist, so zeigt es doch, dass es an einigen Stellen noch weiteren Gesprächs- und Überzeugungsbedarf gibt. Wir wissen nicht, um welche Punkte es dabei inhaltlich ging. 
Deswegen wissen wir auch nicht, ob ein „Schluss jetzt“ oder eben intensive Nachverhandlungen der richtige Weg gewesen wären. Als Vorwand für den Abbruch der Verhandlungen taugt es jedenfalls seit dem Beschluss des Verbandsausschusses nicht mehr.

Ad d) Peter Mohnert stellt die Lage so dar, als müsse er jede Verhandlungsinitiative des DAV intern verteidigen. Die  schlechte Nachricht, dass alle Wünsche des DAV  unberücksichtigt geblieben sind, wird so nur dürftig verpackt. Dadurch wird der Eindruck erweckt, dass der VDSF-Verbandsausschuss das oberste Aufsichtsorgan über den Fusionsprozess sei. Das aber könnte nur ein verbandsübergreifendes Gremium sein, das zu gründen man sträflicherweise unterlassen hat. 
Im Übrigen entspricht es auch nicht den verbandsinternen Realitäten innerhalb des VSDF. Deswegen ist es auch nicht klug, sich hinter einseitigen Forderungen der eigenen Verbandsgremien zu verstecken. 
„Friss oder stirb“ fördert keine vertrauensvolle Zusammenarbeit. Der Umstand aber, dass die Initiativen des DAV in ihrer Gesamtheit abgelehnt werden, ohne dass Begründungen dafür geliefert werden, erzeugt die fatale Außenwirkung, der VDSF wolle den DAV einverleiben. DAV-Mitglieder wird das nicht überzeugen.

Ad e) Wenn Peter Mohnerts Aufgabe war, mit dem Schreiben den Gesprächsfaden zum DAV wieder aufzunehmen, dann war diese – ebenfalls nicht neue – Kritik ein absolutes no go. Sie war bereits bei der Absage vom 4.2.2011 ein Fehlgriff, seine Wiederholung kaum mehr entschuldbar. Statt Fakten zu liefern, um welche inhaltlichen Punkte es ging (das haben wir bereits im Februar gefordert), erneut nur persönliche Verurteilungen. Was erwartet der VDSF in dieser Frage? Dass sich der DAV von zwei eigenen Landesverbandschefs, die er für die Fusionsverhandlungen ausgewählt hat, öffentlich distanziert?

Ad f) und g) Hier entsteht der hässliche Eindruck, dass mit Änderungswünschen des VDSF anders verfahren werden soll als mit jenen des DAV. Der Verschmelzungsvertrag soll offenbar allein deswegen vom DAV beanstandungslos akzeptiert werden, weil der VDSF über  Verschmelzungserfahrungen auf Landesebene verfüge. Es mag dahinstehen, ob diese Altbundesländerfusionen mit einem Zusammenschluss der Bundesverbände wirklich vergleichbar ist, zumal erstere innerhalb der „VDSF-Familie“, also ohne die widerstreitenden Grundsatzpositionen von statten gingen. Es zeugt jedenfalls nicht von einem Gespür für gleichberechtigtes Verhandeln auf Augenhöhe, wenn man dieses Muster einseitig verordnen will. Dass Überzeugungsarbeit Mühe macht, wissen wir alle. Deswegen ersetzt man sie nicht durch Diktate. Selbst wenn man im Recht ist. 

Ad h) Dieser Punkt ist kaum zu bewerten. Peter Mohnert ist einer der zentralen Gestalter der Fusion oder Nichtfusion, vermutlich der entscheidenste. Da hilft es auch nicht, sich hinter den eigenen Verbandsgremien zu verstecken. Es wäre gut, sich an der Kritik an der eigenen Person, wo immer sie auch auftaucht zu stellen. Das gilt vor allem dann, wenn man selbst öffentlich namentliche Kritik an anderen übt, wie Peter Mohnert das getan hat. 

Ad i) *Diese Äußerung ist schlicht nichts anderes als die Ablehnung jedweder weiterer inhaltlicher Gespräche*. Ad absurdum werden hier die Beschlüsse des VDSF geführt! Wen soll das überzeugen? Nimmt man das ernst, und ein VDSF-Präsident sollte ernst genommen werden, dann ist der zweite Fusionsversuch an dieser Stelle erfolglos beendet. Als wäre die Einhaltung eines ohnehin unrealistischen Zeitplanes wichtiger als eine gründliche Fusionsvorbereitung, bei der alle wesentlichen inhaltlichen Divergenzen einvernehmlich geregelt würden. Verhandlungen auf Augenhöhe, respektvoller Umgang miteinander und vertrauensvolle Zusammenarbeit werden so nicht begründet; sie werden unmöglich gemacht.

Ad i) So einfach und schlicht: die ultimative Forderung, ohne weitere Bedingungen oder Verhandlungen dem Forderungspaket des VDSF (s.u.) zuzustimmen. Wie, bitte schön, soll Günter Markstein vor seinen Gremien mit diesem Brief in der Hand schmackhaft machen, dass der DAV vom VDSF zwecks Wahrung von dessen Rechtsstatus absorbiert wird?_

*Inhaltliche Forderungen des VDSF 2011*
Angesichts der durch das Schreiben des VDSF vom 8.6.2011 (Pkt. 6) entstandenen fatalen Situation, in der eine Fusion nur durch eine „bedingungslose Kapitulation“ des DAV oder durch eine neuerliche Kurskorrektur des VDSF möglich ist, erscheint es geradezu müßig, sich mit dem Inhalt der VDSF-Forderungen zu befassen. Für die Entscheidungsfindung innerhalb des DAV können sie jedoch nicht unbeachtlich bleiben, sofern man sich nach der neuerlichen Düpierung nicht ohne weiteres aus den Verhandlungen zurückzieht.

Nicht das Schreiben von VDSF-Präsident Mohnert, wohl aber der Beschluss des Verbandsausschusses vom 12.4.2011 benennt den *aktuellen Forderungskatalog:*
a) Der DAV akzeptiert den Satzungsentwurf in der Fassung vom 15.4.2010.

b)  Der DAV akzeptiert  den Entwurf des Verschmelzungsvertrages in der Fassung vom 8.11.2011, also eine Fusion durch Beitritt des DAV zum DAV unter dem neuen Verbandsnamen „Deutscher AngelFischer Verband (DAFV)“.

c)  Der DAV stellt den Status des DAFV als anerkannter Naturschutz- und Umweltverband nicht in Frage.

d)  Der DAV akzeptiert, dass es im künftigen Verband keine angestellten Präsidiumsmitglieder geben darf.

e)  Der DAV akzeptiert, dass nur diejenigen Spezialverbände (Fachverbände) in den neuen Verband aufgenommen werden, die per April 2010 Mitglied der bisherigen Dachverbände waren; der Karpfenanglerverband bliebe demnach außen vor.

f)  Der DAV akzeptiert als spätesten Termin für den Start des neuen Verbandes den 1.1.2013.

g) Der DAV akzeptiert, dass keine Wettfischen durchgeführt werden.

h) Der DAV akzeptiert, dass die Besetzung des Präsidiums des DAFV durch freie Wahlen erfolgen soll. Dabei sollen je zwei Vizepräsidenten von den bisherigen Verbänden vorgeschlagen werden.

i) Der DAV akzeptiert, dass es im Amt des Präsidenten *keine Doppelspitze* geben soll. 

j) Der DAV unterlässt künftig Veröffentlichungen, die geeignet sind, „den jeweils anderen Verband, dessen Präsidium und den Verbandsausschuss sowie im jeweiligen Verband verantwortungstragende Einzelpersonen herabzuwürdigen oder in sonstiger, dem Geist einer Fusion abträglichen Art, dazustellen.

k) Der DAV akzeptiert, dass das VDSF-Präsidium die vorliegenden Fusionsdokumente auf Verträglichkeit mit dem Status als anerkannter Naturschutzverband und als
anerkannter Umweltschutzverband prüfen lässt.

Viele dieser Forderungen sind berechtigt und dürften für den DAV akzeptabel sein. Einige hätten zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nicht festgeschrieben werden müssen, wenn man zur rechten Zeit eine Diskussion darüber zugelassen hätte (z.B. Pkt. d). Andere wiederum zeigen, dass in wesentlichen „ideologischen“ Punkten noch immer keine Annäherung erzielt wurde (z.B. Wettfischen). 

Ich hatte bereits an anderer Stelle darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass das Geschäft einer Fusion nicht nur in der Erstellung von ein paar formaljuristischen Dokumenten besteht. Vielmehr geht es darum, eine Basis des Vertrauens zu erarbeiten, auf der künftighin zusammengearbeitet werden
kann. Der jetzige Forderungskatalog macht deutlich, dass das bisher nicht gelungen ist.

*Fazit*
Die Mehrheit der Mitglieder im  VDSF ist für ein Zusammengehen der Verbände.

Die Präsidien der VDSF-Landesverbände sind unisono für ein Zusammengehen der Verbände.

Peter Mohnert fördert durch sein Schreiben an Günter Markstein die Fusionsver-handlungen entgegen dem Auftrag der Mitglieder und der VDSF-Landesverbände nicht. Man könnte sagen, er sabotiert ihn.

Über den Grund für die offensichtliche Abneigung Peter Mohnerts gegen ein Zusammengehen mit dem DAV wird viel spekuliert. Die strikte Ablehnung einer Doppelspitze wenigstens für eine Übergangszeit gibt diesen Mutmaßungen angesichts der zu erwartenden Kräfteverhältnisse im DAFV unnötig Auftrieb, zumal derartige Lösungen vielerorts üblich sind. (Man denke nur beispielhaft an die Verschmelzung von Bündnis 90/ Grüne). 
Aber darauf kommt es nicht an. Es kommt darauf an, ob Peter Mohnert der Mann ist, der den klar formulierten Willen und Auftrag der Mitgliedschaft umsetzt. Dass er sich dem in der Frage der Fusion mehrfach widersetzt hat, ist jetzt nachdrücklich erwiesen. 
Als Präsident eines künftigen DAFV empfiehlt er sich dadurch jedenfalls nicht; er dürfte nicht nur in den Augen der meisten DAV-Mitglieder nicht tragbar sein.

Bad Kreuznach entscheidet nicht nur über die Fusion mit dem DAV, sondern auch über den Präsidenten des VDSF. Falls er nicht zuvor selbst darüber entscheidet. (tg)

Dr. Thomas Guenther

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=220014
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=205357
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199943
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203744
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203089
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208915
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208943
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211657
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=210439
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=214620
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=219687
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=219857
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=219858
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=220265


----------



## ivo (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*

Also, wen der DAV aufnimmt als Spezialverband ist Sache des DAV. Das geht keinen was an solange nichts unterschrieben ist. Eine Frechheit sich hier einmischen zu wollen!

So, und die Verhandlungsergebnisse waren nie feste Sachen. Denn dieser bedürfen immer der Zustimmung der Verbände! Im teilen Sachsens dem höchsten Gremium, den Mitgliedern. Und die Ergebnisse müssen natürlich intern diskutiert werden. Das geht den VDSF genau so wenig was an.

Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, akzeptiert Herr Guenther die Forderungen des VDSF als legitim. Das ist so auf keinen Fall hinnehmbar! 
Wir wollen keine "Fusion"! Wir sehen nicht ein unsere Errungenschaften aufzugeben nur weil paar Herrn mal gedacht haben sie müssten den Tier- und Naturschützern hinterher laufen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*

Wie Mohnert und seine Machenschaften zu bewerten sind, war ja schon klar aber eins wurde mir eben erst richtig bewusst.
Hat der DAV keine Bedingungen für eine Fusion gestellt?
Diese hier sind ja alle auf VDSF/Mohnert - Mist gewachsen:

Nicht das Schreiben von VDSF-Präsident Mohnert, wohl aber der Beschluss des Verbandsausschusses vom 12.4.2011 benennt den *aktuellen Forderungskatalog:*
a) Der DAV akzeptiert den Satzungsentwurf in der Fassung vom 15.4.2010.

b)  Der DAV akzeptiert  den Entwurf des Verschmelzungsvertrages in der  Fassung vom 8.11.2011, also eine Fusion durch Beitritt des DAV zum DAV  unter dem neuen Verbandsnamen „Deutscher AngelFischer Verband (DAFV)“.

c)  Der DAV stellt den Status des DAFV als anerkannter Naturschutz- und Umweltverband nicht in Frage.

d)  Der DAV akzeptiert, dass es im künftigen Verband keine angestellten Präsidiumsmitglieder geben darf.

e)  Der DAV akzeptiert, dass nur diejenigen Spezialverbände  (Fachverbände) in den neuen Verband aufgenommen werden, die per April  2010 Mitglied der bisherigen Dachverbände waren; der  Karpfenanglerverband bliebe demnach außen vor.

f)  Der DAV akzeptiert als spätesten Termin für den Start des neuen Verbandes den 1.1.2013.

g) Der DAV akzeptiert, dass keine Wettfischen durchgeführt werden.

h) Der DAV akzeptiert, dass die Besetzung des Präsidiums des DAFV durch  freie Wahlen erfolgen soll. Dabei sollen je zwei Vizepräsidenten von den  bisherigen Verbänden vorgeschlagen werden.

i) Der DAV akzeptiert, dass es im Amt des Präsidenten *keine Doppelspitze* geben soll. 

j) Der DAV unterlässt künftig Veröffentlichungen, die geeignet sind,  „den jeweils anderen Verband, dessen Präsidium und den Verbandsausschuss  sowie im jeweiligen Verband verantwortungstragende Einzelpersonen  herabzuwürdigen oder in sonstiger, dem Geist einer Fusion abträglichen  Art, dazustellen.

k) Der DAV akzeptiert, dass das VDSF-Präsidium die vorliegenden  Fusionsdokumente auf Verträglichkeit mit dem Status als anerkannter  Naturschutzverband und als
anerkannter Umweltschutzverband prüfen lässt.

Ich will die jetzt nicht alle kommentieren weil jeder der denken kann weiss, dass da für einen echten Anglerverband(!) unerfüllbare Punkte dabei sind.

Alles in Allem ergibt sich aber evtl. eine (nicht ganz) neue Möglichkeit aus aus dem Zirkus.

Da es m.M.n. mit diesen Forderungen keine Fusion geben kann, bleibt es also weiter bei zwei Verbänden.

Das eröffnet (durch Druck von der Basis) den wirklich an einer "Fusion"(und einem Verband für Angler) interessierten Verbänden den Austritt aus dem VDSF und Übertritt in den DAV.

Mit seinem "Verhandlungsgeschick" und seiner ignoranten Art, auch(und in besonderem Maße) gegenüber seinen eigenen Mitgliedern, dürften seine Jahre als Präsident des VDSF gezählt sein.

Wenn er nach dem endgültigen Scheitern der Fusion nicht freiwillig seinen Hut nimmt, muss er gegangen werden.
Mit so einem Prasidenten kann sich doch kein VDSF-Verband, Verein oder Vereinsmitglied identifizieren.

Von daher bringt er evtl. einen Stein ins Rollen, den er nicht mehr stoppen kann . . .


----------



## Brotfisch (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*

Ob man ein Zusammengehen der Verbände will oder nicht ist Abwägungsfrage. Es gibt für beide Wege gute Argumente. Ich war lange Zeit dagegen, mittlerweile bin ich überzeugt, dass ein fairer Zusammenschluss möglich ist, wenn er von der Basis getragen wird. Die muss also auch überzeugt sein/ werden.
Wer wie Ivo gegen eine Fusion ist, für den sind die jetzigen Forderungen des VDSF natürlich unannehmbar.
Wer aber die Fusion will, dem stellen sich diesbezüglich andere Fragen: Ob diese Forderungen sinnvoll und richtig sind etwa? Da habe ich durchaus meine Zweifel; erst recht, wenn sie jetzt als "nicht verhandelbar" auf den Markt geworfen werden. In meinem Blog-Beitrag wollte ich diese Forderungen nicht "legitimieren", sondern zum Ausdruck bringen, dass der DAV allein ihretwegen einen Zusammenschluss nicht scheitern lassen müsste, wohl aber könnte.
Dass ein fusionierter Verband etwas anderes ist als die bisherigen Verbände, ist klar. Von den jeweiligen Errungenschaften (was ist damit eigentlich gemeint?) sollte so viel wie möglich erhalten bleiben, genauso wie man vermeiden sollte, Fehlentwicklungen innerhalb eines Verbandes in die neue Struktur mit zu übernehmen. Darüber sollte im Fusionsprozess transparent und öffentlich geredet werden!
Was die Aufnahme des Karpfenanglerverbands betrifft, bin ich anderer Ansicht. Es gibt während der Verhandlungsphase gegenseitige Treuepflichten, die es gebieten, strukturelle Veränderungen einer Seite mit dem Partner abzustimmen. Die meisten Verlobten geht es eben schon etwas an, wenn ihre Braut vor der Hochzeit von jemand anderem geschwängert wird.


----------



## volkerm (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*

Andi,

der völlig unterschätzte Aspekt ist der, daß sich VDSF- angeschlossene Vereine und deren Miglieder weitestgehend an die Verhaltensmuster der Oberen gewöhnt haben.
Die haben bisher jede Kröte geschluckt.
Darauf basiert die Taktik von Mohnert und co..

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*

@Brotfisch

Gehe ich also recht in der Annahme, dass Du der Herr Dr. Thomas Guenther bist?

Dann erstmal ein herzliches Willkommen hier!

Eine Frage gleich mal.
Kann man die Forderungen/Bedingungen des DAV für eine Fusion irgendwo nachlesen?
Gibt es überhaupt niedergeschriebene Forderungen oder sind diese Privileg des VDSF?

Danke!



@ Volker

Weiss ich. Aber wer trotz alledem noch dahinter steht, macht sich selbst unglaubwürdig!


----------



## ivo (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*

Das Eckpunktepapier des DAV sind die Forderungen. Jedoch wurde vieles davon während der Verhandlungen vom Tisch gefegt. 


@Brotfisch

Ich habe keine Lust mich von einem Bundesverband gängeln zu lassen. Seine Verbote und Erschwernisse kann er behalten. Wenn man das im VDSF akzeptiert bitteschön, jedem das seine. Hier wollen wir weiter Gemeinschaftsfischen/Wettfischen durchführen.
Und schöne Fotos mit Frau Aigner bin ich auch nicht bereit zu finanzieren. Der VDSF kann genauso nichts. Was bitte soll den in einem Verband besser werden? Die Bayern und Württemberger beharren strikt auf ihren verboten und wollen davon auch nicht abrücken. Im Gegenteil, sie wollen uns diesen Müll möglichst noch überstülpen. Die Hamburger haben genau so ne schlechten Ideen. Holstein genau das gleiche. Bevor man über einen Zusammenschluss reden kann muss der VDSF erst mal seine Müllkippen aufräumen. Hätte er es gewollt, hätte er ja schon Zeichen setzen können. Aber nein, wenn sich El Mohnert hinstellt und die Verbote auch noch als gut und richtig darstellt, kann man sich ausrechnen wie der Rest des Verbandes dazu steht. Mit solchen Angelgegnern kann und darf es keinen Verband geben.

Zum Thema Spezialverband. Warum ist der wohl in den DAV? Der VDSF hat nun mal kein Interesse an diesen Verbänden, weil diese meist eine komplett andere Politik verfolgen als das im VDSF der Fall ist. Und nun sieht man die Gefahr, dass mit diesen Verbänden auch andere Sichtweisen(z.B. C&R) auf Bundesebene artikuliert werden. Dadurch lassen sich natürlich verschiedene Sichtweisen des VDSF zum Thema Angeln schwer plausibel begründen. Ich erinnere da mal an die Legitimation des Angelns aus VDSF-Sicht-


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



ivo schrieb:


> Das Eckpunktepapier des DAV sind die Forderungen. Jedoch wurde vieles davon während der Verhandlungen vom Tisch gefegt.



Dann formuliere ich um.

Welche Forderungen/Bedingungen des DAV sind jetzt aktuell?
Keine?

Die überzogenen Forderungen des VDSF stehen oben. Mich interessieren die Bedingungen des DAV(wortwörtlich).


----------



## Brotfisch (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*

@Volkerma:

Wenn das so sein sollte, dann gehörte es jedenfalls zu den Fehlentwicklung, deren Übernahme in die neue Struktur man vermeiden sollte. Und könnte. Dann wäre es sogar ein Argument pro Fusion.

@Professor Tinca:
Herzlichen Dank für die freundliche Begrüßung.

Das mit der Nichtveröffentlichung von Dokumenten, die wichtig sind, um sich über den Fusionsprozess eine Meinung zu bilden, ist leider ein großes Problem - da nehmen sich beider Verbände meiner Meinung nach wenig. Nach Aussagen von Beobachtern ist dieses eine Maßgabe beider Präsidien. Ich bin der Auffassung,dass diese Geheimniskrämerei dem Fusionsprozess mehr schadet, als jede Grundsatzdiskussion es je könnte.

Der Beschlusstext des Verbandsausschusses ist nachlesbar in der Zeitung des VDSF-Landesverbands Berlin Brandenburg, Der Angelfischer, aktuelle Ausgabe. Auf der Webpräsenz www.vdsfberlinbrandenburg.de steht die Zeitung mit dem Beschlusstext als download zur Verfügung.


----------



## volkerm (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*

Hallo Brotfisch,

aus welcher Stelle meines Textes interpretierst Du ein pro Fusion?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*

@ Prof Tinca:
Hier das gemeinsame Grundsatzpapier, das VDSF! und DAV *gemeinsam* in der 12er-Kommission am Beginn der Fusionsverhandlungen als Grundlage sahen:
http://www.anglerverband.com/images...ier/2010-02-03-04_positionspapier_entwurf.pdf

Dass direkt nachfolgend von *ALLEN VDSF-Funktionären in ALLEN Landes- und im Bundesverband *dieses gemeinsam erarbeitete Papier als "internes Diskussionspapier des DAV" diskreditiert wurde, zeigt deutlich, dass schon damals tatsächlich, wie von Herrn Mohnert behauptet, ALLE Funktionäre im VDSF willenlose Abnicker seiner Vorgaben sind:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=219858

Siehe dazu auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=220014

Und  wie verlogen alle Aussagen aus dem VDSF sind, sieht man - neben den Ausführungen von Dr. Thomas Guenther - auch daran, dass zwar das obige gemeinsam erarbeitete Grundlagenpapier vom VDSF diskreditiert wurde, aber ständig weiter das Märchen des "gemeinsamen Satzungsentwurfes" verbreitet wurde, den es *NIEMALS GEGEBEN HAT!!*

*Und auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen an Dr. Guenther.*

Scheinbar muss man Ex-Funktionär sein im VDSF, um auch unangenehme Wahrheiten schreiben zu können.

Denn *KEIN EINZIGER der aktuellen Funktionäre im VDSF - ob in Bund oder Land *- war dazu bisher in der Lage, das öffentlich so klar und ehrlich zu formulieren - nur immer wieder einstimmig allem zustimmen, was "von oben" vorgelegt wurde..

*EIN TRAUERSPIEL UND EINE SCHANDE!!*

*DIESE "INTERESSENVERTRETER" DER ANGLER AUS DEM VDSF SOLLTEN SICH ALLE IN GRUND UND BODEN SCHÄMEN!!!*​


----------



## ivo (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*

Ich sags mal deutlich. Die Anhaltiner und die Sachsen (die Basis) wollen eher keine Fusion. Lediglich einer der Initiatoren, Brandenburg, will unbedingt übernommen werden. Warum auch immer. 

Dazu sag ich nur noch eins: "Reisende soll man nicht aufhalten."

Ich wünsche viel Spaß...


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Das mit der Nichtveröffentlichung von Dokumenten, die wichtig sind, um sich über den Fusionsprozess eine Meinung zu bilden, ist leider ein großes Problem - da nehmen sich beider Verbände meiner Meinung nach wenig. Nach Aussagen von Beobachtern ist dieses eine Maßgabe beider Präsidien. Ich bin der Auffassung,*dass diese Geheimniskrämerei dem Fusionsprozess mehr schadet*, als jede Grundsatzdiskussion es je könnte.




Ganz meine Meinung.

Es blieb bisher sehr viel Interpretationspielraum. Der VDSF, vertreten durch seinen Präsidenten hat da(unfreiwillig) etwas Klarheit gebracht, auch wenn es wie ein Eigentor anmutet.

Ein paar klare *öffentliche*(!)Worte mit den derzeitigen Bedingungen für eine Fusion seitens des DAV, wären wünschenswert um die Basis zu informieren.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Punkte des VDSF auf Gegenliebe stoßen.

@Thomas9904
Der Entwurf ist ja nun schon sehr alt und danach passierte allerhand inkl. dem Aussetzen der Verhandlungen.
Ich meine etwas aktuelles in der Art der zitierten Punkte des VDSF.

Der DAV muss doch auch ein paar grundsätzliche Bedingungen haben, von denen er nicht abweicht und die er gern der Öffentlichkeit und dem VDSF mitteilt.


----------



## Brotfisch (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*

@Ivo:
Ich glaube, dass die Diskussion, die wir da gerade an Deinem Punkt führen, im Fusionsprozess geführt werden sollte. Möglicherweise ist das, was Dich zu Deiner Überzeugung gebracht hat, mehr als "nur" ein Imageproblem des VDSF. Trotzdem: was ist mit Gängelei und Verboten gemeint?

Das Verbot des Wettfischens? Das angebliche Setzkescherverbot? Das sind gesetzliche Verbote und der VDSF empfiehlt seinen Mitgliedern lediglich, nicht dagegen zu verstoßen. 
Das "Verbot" von catch & release? Ja, hier nimmt der VDSF ohne rechtliche Not eine übervorsichtige Haltung ein, statt sich an die Spitze einer anzustoßenden Entwicklung zu setzen. Ohne das rechtfertigen zu wollen: die Absicht des VDSF dabei ist, die Mitglieder davor zu schützen, in rechtliche Schwierigkeiten zu geraten. Denn all diese Themen trägt nicht die Politik mit den Angelverbänden, sondern die Justiz auf dem Rücken einzelner Angler aus. Wenn man diesen Zustand ändern will, hat man mit einem Verband allerdings wesentlich bessere Karten, als mit zweien, die inhaltlich zu jedem dieser Themen gegensätzliche Auffassungen vertreten.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Initiative zur Vereinigung  des „östlichen“ Deutschen Anglerverbandes (DAV) und des in den alten Bundesländern dominierenden Verbandes Deutscher Sportfischer (VDSF) entstand im  Osten:
> DAV Brandenburg und VDSF Mecklenburg-Vorpommern bildeten die Keimzelle für einen fast revolutionär anmutenden Vorstoß der seit einigen Jahren regelmäßig zusammenkommenden Ost-Landesverbände von VDSF und DAV.http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=220265



Das, Ivo, ist das, was wir beide per PN schonmal erörtert haben. Der VDSF MeckPom und der LAVB arbeiten zusammen. Seit Jahren und sehr erfolgreich. Dabei bringen beide Verbände zu gleichen Teilen etwas in die Zusammenarbeit ein, respektieren sich gegenseitig in ihrer Historie und vor allem in den verbandseigenen Ansichten.

Und unter diesem Blickwinkel und mit der Überzeugung, dass dem LAVB selbes Ansinnen auch bei der Bundesfusion zu eigen ist, relativieren sich Äußerungen unseres GF doch sehr, wie ich finde.

Fusion auf Teufel komm raus? Daran kann und will ich als Brandenburger DAVler nicht glauben. Fusion im Stile der Zusammenarbeit zwischen LAVB und VDSF-MeckPom? Ja, gerne und mit großer Freude.

Diese landesübergreifende Zusammenarbeit hat für beide Seiten nämlich deutlich mehr Vor- als Nachteile gebracht.

Und wenn ein Vorteil nur der ist - und da bekenne ich mich ganz ausdrücklich zu meinem Egoismus, ich will angeln und nicht politisieren - dass ich für'nen Zehner im Jahr gerne mal meine Brandenburger Gewässer links liegen lassen und mich gemütlich an die MeckPom'schen VDSF-Tümpel setzen kann, OHNE mir einen Kopf darum machen zu müssen, ob dem Verein mein Gesicht genehm ist oder ich einen kredit aufnehmen muss, um Tageskartenpreise bezahlen zu können.

Es ist klar, dass ich mich als Gastangler an die VDSF-eigenen Gepflogenheiten halten muss (so sie sich denn von denen des DAV unterscheiden) - aber selbiges gilt auch für die Sportfreunde aus dem VDSF, die die brandenburger Gewässer nutzen.

Geben und Nehmen auf Augenhöhe, gegenseitiger Respekt und Kompromissbereitschaft .... der LAVB und der VDSF-MeckPom praktizieren das seit einigen Jahren sehr erfolgreich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



			
				Brotfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Das sind gesetzliche Verbote und der VDSF empfiehlt seinen Mitgliedern lediglich, nicht dagegen zu verstoßen


Initiiert und zum Gesetz geworden aber gerade durch den VDSF mit den unsäglichen Leitlinien zum Angeln - ausgekaspert mit den Tierschutzreferenten der Länder (NICHT MIT ANGLERN!!) in den 90ern und bis HEUTE SO GÜLTIG UND AUF DEN VDSF-SEITEN SO NACHLESBAR!!

Dadurch konnnte der VDSF seine Landesverbandsfunktionäre und die angeschlossenen Vereine weiterhin in Angst halten (wird ohne uns alles noch viel schlimmer), obwohl der DAV in der täglichen Praxis und guter Zusammenarbeit mit Naturschutz und Politik durch die Gesetze in den DAV-dominierten Ländern beweist, dass dieses Gesülze vom VDSF reiner Unfug ist (sorry Thomas, muss ich so klar aussprechen, auch Du bist da scheinbar der jahrelangen schützergeprägten Gehirnwäsche des VDSF noch nicht ganz abhold..)


----------



## ivo (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*

Haha, wer hat den das Verbot des Setzkeschers initiiert? War das nicht der VDSF? Ich glaub schon. Der Verband kämpft gegen Angler und deren Interessen, wird aber von denen finanziert.
Beim Rest ist es genau so. 

Und gerade das kann er behalten. Wenn ich allein schon den letzten Satzungsentwurf lese. Der Einmischung in die Landesverbände wären Tür und Tor geöffnet und die guten Linien des DAV wären alle weg. Nichts aber auch gar nichts wäre/würde übrig bleiben. 
Der VDSF ist bisher nur dadurch aufgefallen, es den Anglern schwer zu machen, den Natur- und Tierschützern hinterher zu laufen. Mehr nicht.


----------



## volkerm (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*

Erfrischend heute vormittag:m.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



> Der DAV muss doch auch ein paar grundsätzliche Bedingungen haben, von denen er nicht abweicht und die er gern der Öffentlichkeit und dem VDSF mitteilt.


Heute ist Verbandsausschusssitzung des DAV, vielleicht sehen dann wir Angler endlich etwas klarer.


----------



## ivo (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*

@wolkenkrieger

Ich hatte dir ja mal geschrieben was ich von deinem GF halte.

Und was du glaubst ist deine Sache. Meinen Eindruck von der JHV kennst du. Und das der DAV immer noch so dahin schlingert kommt daher, dass der größte LV immer noch will, obwohl nach dem Erpresserbrief des VDSF eigentlich nichts mehr zu verhandeln ist.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



ivo schrieb:


> Und was du glaubst ist deine Sache.



Ivo, bitte sei mir nicht böse aber den Ball muss ich zurück werfen. Deine Meinung, die du hier allerdings als unumstößlichen Fakt hinstellt, beruht auch nur auf subjektiven Einschätzungen deinerseits.


----------



## Brotfisch (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



volkerma schrieb:


> Hallo Brotfisch,
> 
> aus welcher Stelle meines Textes interpretierst Du ein pro Fusion?
> 
> ...


 

@Volkerma
Nein, Dein Text ist nicht pro Fusion. Ich selber begreife die Fusion auch als Chance, Fehlentwicklungen innerhalb der Verbände zu korrigieren.


----------



## ivo (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*

@wolkenkrieger


Das ist so richtig.
Ich habe den  Herrn jedoch live erlebt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



			
				Brotfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Fehlentwicklungen innerhalb der Verbände zu korrigieren.


Die wichtigste Fehlentwicklung, die korrigiert werden MUSS:
Der gesamte VDSF!

Erst nach "tätiger Reue" (du verstehst das sicher als Jurist) der VDSF-Funktionäre sind diese überhaupt für Angler wieder auch nur ansatzweise satisfaktionsfähig.
Aber dann noch lange nicht die VDSF-Verbände.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ich selber begreife die Fusion auch als Chance, Fehlentwicklungen innerhalb der Verbände zu korrigieren.



:m

Sehr gut! Und als eine solche Chance sollte man das ganze auch betrachten - auf beiden Seiten!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*

Siehe oben...


----------



## wolkenkrieger (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Siehe oben...



Im Grunde ja, aber im einzelnen betrachtet, pauschalierst du für meinen Geschmack zu stark.

Deine Ausführungen hier lesen sich immer so alsob DER VDSF den Setzkescher verboten hat, DER VDSF das Nachtangeln verboten hat, DER VDSF das Wettfischen verboten hat (ok, hier mgast du durchaus Recht haben).

Aber: diese Regelungen gelten eben NICHT flächendeckend im VDSF-Gebiet, sondern gehen auf regionale Entscheider zurück.

Gleichlautend könnte man jetzt sagen, DER DAV hat das Schleppangeln unter Segel oder Motor verboten ... nur weil der LAVB eine solche Einschränkung eingeführt hat.

Das wäre aber zu pauschal formuliert und du wüsstest das.

Dass die ganze Fusionschose allenthalben wie ein schlechtes Schmierentheater wirkt, ist unbestritten - aber den Kamm auszupacken und alle über selben zu scheren, halte ich für kontraproduktiv.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



> Deine Ausführungen hier lesen sich immer so alsob DER VDSF den Setzkescher verboten hat, DER VDSF das Nachtangeln verboten hat, DER VDSF das Wettfischen verboten hat



*Ja, das WAR alles ursächlich der VDSF*.

Und die unsäglichen Leitlinien von damals gelten heute immer noch!

Angeln nur als Nahrungserwerb - deswegen kein zurücksetzen von Fischen.
Kein Wettangeln - als ein Merkmal Verwendung von Setzkescher - daraus resultierend Verbot aller Wertungen bei Gemeinschaftsfischen und Setzkescherverbote.
Das alles haben die "Interessenvertreter" des VDSF ja bei der Politik erst angestossen mit ihren anglerfeindlichen Grundsätzen und dann auch mit durchgesetzt!
etc., etc., etc....

Und damals wie heute die gleichen unfähigen und würdelosen Funktionäre - nur da hat Herr Mohnert recht - die willenlos alles abnicken was von oben kommt. 

Ich werd immer mehr sauer, je mehr ich drüber nachdenke..............

Und deswegen wiederhole ich es gerne noch einmal:
*EIN TRAUERSPIEL UND EINE SCHANDE!!*

*DIESE "INTERESSENVERTRETER" DER ANGLER AUS DEM VDSF SOLLTEN SICH ALLE IN GRUND UND BODEN SCHÄMEN!!!*​
Und ebenso:
Erst nach "tätiger Reue" der VDSF-Funktionäre sind diese überhaupt für Angler wieder auch nur ansatzweise satisfaktionsfähig.

Aber dann noch lange nicht die VDSF-Verbände.


----------



## Pikepauly (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*

Schönen Dank für das immer wieder aufnehmen des Themas!

Ich habe nicht in vollem Umfang verfolgt was hier die letzte Zeit zwischen den beiden Verbänden passiert ist. Dafür ist das zu viel Drama und zu nervend. Was mir aber klar zu sein scheint ist das der DAV dabei eigentlich nur verlieren kann wenn er sich dem VDSF anschliesst. Warum wollen die das überhaupt, im DAV läufts doch im Grossen und Ganzen anscheinend gut?


----------



## ivo (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*

@Pikepauly

Frag mal in Brb nach, bzw bei einigen Verbandsvertretern. Die können dir dann evtl paar nebulöse Auskünfte geben.

Die DAV-Basis in Sachsen sieht es nicht so. Und ich denke hier wird es dafür auch keine Mehrheit geben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ich selber begreife die Fusion auch als Chance, Fehlentwicklungen innerhalb der Verbände zu korrigieren.


Das finde ich gut! #h

Mängellisten, in VDSF *und* DAV: siehe oben, da ist einige anglerfeindliche Altlast auszuräumen.

Bei einer Fusion, die nicht ausmüllt und entschlackt, sondern die Verbote noch alle kumuliert, wäre ich strikt dagegen. 

Es gibt genügened Länder und Gewässer in Europa, wo das Angeln weit weniger reguliert ist, und alles dabei viel besser u. stressfreier läuft. Die Richtung will ich hin ... :m

Das man Sonderfälle wie Bade- und Tauchbetrieb oder Schifffahrt mit den Anglern sinnvoll koexistieren lassen muss, steht außer Frage. Sonderechte bzw. ausnehmende Privilegien der bewirtschaftenden Vorort-Fischer sind aber schon zu hinterfragen ...
Angefangen mal mit dem Setzkescher, sieht es aber auch kein "Normalbürger" ein, dass nicht benötigte Fische nicht wieder zurückgesetzt werden. 
Das begreifen schon kleinste Kinder sehr gut, und haben ihre Freude an den Sichten und wieder schwimmen lassen der Fische, sehen darin 0.0 Problem. Das ist das Bild der Angler in der Gesellschaft, was ich mir wünsche. 
Fische angeln und entnehmen ja, aber auch wieder problemlos entlassen was geht. Entnahmegebote aus hegerischen Gründen wie Grundel, Wels usw. sind da auch gut vereinbar, das ist allgemein darstellbar. Selbst gezielte Entnahme-Hegefischen, die ruhig einem wettkampflichen Aspekt um die meisten Fische enthalten dürfen. Das ist 10000 jähriges menschliches Kulturgut, auf das wir stolz sein dürfen.


----------



## Pikepauly (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*

Aus den paar Kontakten die ich in meinem Verein mit dem VDSF hatte, hat sich bei mir der Eindruck gebildet das man von denen möglichst "weit weg sein sollte". Insofern kann man dem DAV eigentlich nur raten das Ganze zu lassen. Mir ist natürlich klar das mir als (unfreiwilliges) VDSF Mitglied nicht zusteht den DAV Leuten Ratschläge zu geben, aber seid sicher ich meine es gut mit Euch.


----------



## Blauzahn (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*

Mahlzeit.

Ein paar Anmerkungen und Fragen zur besseren Einordnung der veröffentlichten Analyse / Bestandsaufnahme von Dr. T.Guenther alias Brotfisch, seien mir gestattet.

Als erstes wollte ich fragen wie Dr.TG derzeit in den VDSF eingebunden ist?

Die Analyse ist im ersten Teil sehr sorgfältig und mit sehr viel Insiderwissen erstellt, gibt mir jedoch keine neuen Erkenntnisse.
Das Mohnert im Alleingang herrscht und regiert wußte man, wenn man die bisherigen Veröffentlichungen aufmerksam verfolgte, schon vorher.

Die Beweggründe für die Formulierungen in verschiedenen Schreiben des VDSF-Präsidenten an den DAV sind tlw. schlüssig erklärt und durchaus nachvollziehbar, wobei ich mich des Eindrucks nicht erwehren kann, dass  doch ab und an persönliche Affinitäten des Autors gegenüber Mohnert eine Rolle gespielt zu haben scheinen...
dies jedoch nur am Rande.

Auch in dieser Zusammenfassung wird deutlich, dass es keine Fusion, sondern eine Übernahme werden soll.
Egal ob "Fürst Mohnert" das macht, oder jemand anders.
Die Tatsache, dass der "Forderungskatalog" nur aus zu akzeptierenden Bedingungen bzw. Vorgaben an den DAV besteht, spricht eine deutliche Sprache.

Eine Passage des Fazits ist auch bezeichnend.

_Die Mehrheit der Mitglieder im VDSF ist für ein Zusammengehen der Verbände._

Hat man die Mitglieder befragt oder worauf stützt sich dieser Schluß?
Ich denke eher das es mangelndes Interesse am bisher geschehenen ist. Zudem übernimmt der größere den kleineren, da ändert sich ja nix für die VDSF-Mitglieder....

Ich bin keineswegs gegen eine Fusion beider Verbände, da die Chancen und Möglichkeiten *eines* Verbandes auch mir bewusst sind.
Ich mag nur nicht ein System übergestülpt bekommen und danach sieht es derzeit aus, in dem hierarchisch von oben herab regiert wird und entgegen jedem demokratischen Grundverständniss agiert wird.... das kenne ich, das will ich nicht.

Meiner Meinung läuft derzeit Plan *B* beim VDSF, bei dem Mohnert sich selbst abschießt (Bauernopfer für den DAV) und somit der Weg frei werden soll für die Fusion nach Bedingungen des VDSF.... und dies ohne Änderungen der zu akzeptierenden Forderungen an den DAV.

Sollte das Taktik der VDSF-Landesfürsten sein oder hat sich da etwas verselbständigt?

Gruß
René


----------



## Heidechopper (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*

Kann mich den Ausführungen von PikePauly nur voll und ganz anschließen! Bin auch Mitglied in einem Verein, der vor dem VDSF kuscht! Und das seh' ich mir nicht mehr lange an!


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*

Zunächst auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen an Brotfisch in unserem Forum.

Ich finde es außerordentlich wichtig und wertvoll, dass jemand der immerhin der höchsten VDSF-Riege angehört hat, sich in diese Diskussion hier einbringt. 

Ich lese aus den Zeilen von Dr. Thomas Günther keinerlei Hetze gegen den VDSF, sondern berechtigte, fundierte und sachliche Kritik. Eigentlich eher den Versuch, den Wunsch und das Bemühen, den VDSF auf Kurs zu bringen. Dass ich in wenigen Dingen nicht so ganz mit Herrn Günther übereinstimme, tut der Sache keinen Abbruch.

Vielleicht macht dieses Beispiel auch anderen Mut. Ich bin ganz sicher, dass
längst nicht jeder VDSF Funktionär mit der aktuellen Entwicklung einverstanden ist.

Wer die Strukturen des VDSF kennt, wer weiß mit welchen Methoden dort gegen "Nestbeschmutzer" vorgegangen wird, der kann auch verstehen, dass eine öffentliche Opposition u.U. schwere Nachteile mit sich bringen kann.

*Zitat Brotfisch:*

_Trotzdem: was ist mit Gängelei und Verboten gemeint?

Das Verbot des Wettfischens? Das angebliche Setzkescherverbot? Das sind  gesetzliche Verbote und der VDSF empfiehlt seinen Mitgliedern lediglich,  nicht dagegen zu verstoßen. 
Das "Verbot" von catch & release? Ja, hier nimmt der VDSF ohne  rechtliche Not eine übervorsichtige Haltung ein, statt sich an die  Spitze einer anzustoßenden Entwicklung zu setzen. Ohne das rechtfertigen  zu wollen: die Absicht des VDSF dabei ist, die Mitglieder davor zu  schützen, in rechtliche Schwierigkeiten zu geraten. Denn all diese  Themen trägt nicht die Politik mit den Angelverbänden, sondern die  Justiz auf dem Rücken einzelner Angler aus. Wenn man diesen Zustand  ändern will, hat man mit einem Verband allerdings wesentlich bessere  Karten, als mit zweien, die inhaltlich zu jedem dieser Themen  gegensätzliche Auffassungen vertreten.         _


Ich bin ja schon ein etwas älteres Semester und habe die Geburtsstunde der Verbotswelle im VDSF z.T. persönlich miterlebt. In der Tat hat der VDSF Mitte der 90er die Aufmerksamkeit der Justiz aktiv auf die Angler gelenkt. Allen voran Herr Drosse´, der sich als Volljurist und Oberstaatsanwalt nicht gescheut hat, dies voranzutreiben.
Ich habe es oft genug hier im Forum zum Besten gegeben und möchte das nicht erneut haarklein wiedergeben. Doch ohne die Anstregnungen des VDSF gäbe es heute viele Verbote und Einschränkungen nicht. 

Ich gebe offen zu, dass sich bei mir aus den damaligen Erfahrungen und der Tatsache,dass sich bis heute nichts wesentliches in der Angelpolitik, wie auch in der Strategie des VDSF geändert hat, eine sehr tiefe Abneigung, gepaart mit gehörigem Mißtrauen, entwickelt hat. 

Und das gleiche Mißtrauen habe ich auch im Zusammenhang mit einer Fusion. Zumal auch der DAV sich in Sachen Öffentlichkeit und klarer Worte bisher nicht grade mit Ruhm bekleckert hat. 




Brotfisch schrieb:


> @Volkerma
> Nein, Dein Text ist nicht pro Fusion. Ich selber begreife die Fusion auch als Chance, Fehlentwicklungen innerhalb der Verbände zu korrigieren.



Diesem Punkt stimme ich jedoch voll und ganz zu. 

Man hat bisher in all den Gesprächen, Diskussionen und Streitereien einen wesentlichen Punkt außer acht gelasse, nämlich die Angler. Diejenigen, die ausschließlich sowohl Zweck, als auch Finanzierer beider Verbände sind. 

Der Angler ist im Grunde nicht wesentlich interessiert daran, wie wo welche Finanzmittel fließen. Es ist den meißten auch vollkommen egal, ob ein zukünftiger Präsident Müller, Meier oder Schmitz heißt. Ob es einen oder zwei Präsidenten gibt. Obman auf der Grünen Woche ausstellt oder nicht.
Das alles ist für den Angler Makulatur.

Der Angler möchte seinem Hobby nachgehen. Er möchte fischen gehen mit dem Gefühl der Rechtsicherheit.
Diese Rechtsicherheit kann man natürlich herbeiführen, indem man alles was in irgendeiner Form gemäß unserer Bundesgesetze angreifbar wäre, auf föderalistischer Ebene über die Fischereigesetzgebung detailliert verbietet. 
Das ist die Strategie des VDSF. Und nicht nur des Bundes, sondern ganz besonders auch die fast aller Landesverbände. 

Es ist sicher auch die einfachere, ungefährlichere Strategie. Doch wählen wir unsere Funktionäre nicht, damit diese es möglichst einfach und ungefährlich haben, sondern damit sie sich für den Erhalt der Angelfischerei mit all ihren Facetten einsetzen. Es ist Aufgabe eines Verbandes, gegen einschränkende Gesetze aus Politik und Justiz zu kämpfen, auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass man unterliegt. Es ist nicht die Aufgabe, vorauseilenden Gehorsam zu üben. 

Unter diesen Aspekten und um in der Frage der Fusion die Basis zu überzeugen wäre der erste Pflicht gewesen, sich sämtliche Landesfischereigesetze zur Brust zu nehmen und aus allen diesen Gesetzen die liberalsten und anglerfreundlichsten Passagen herauszusuchen und daraus eine Willenserklärung zu formulieren. Lange noch, bevor man über Satzungen, Präsidentschaften oder Finanzfragen diskutiert.

Zuerst einmal hätte man der Basis einen klaren, gemeinsamen Weg präsentieren müssen:
*
Das sind unsere Ziele in einem gemeinsamen Verband, das ist unsere Politik, das wollen wir erreichen. Gemeinsam und unerschütterlich.*


Schafft man diesen Schulterschluß nicht, ist das gesamte Projekt zum scheitern verurteilt und man muss sich über andere Dinge gar keine Gedanken mehr machen.


Nichts hat der Einheit der Angler seit dem Mauerfall so sehr geschadet wie die bisherige Fusionsverhandlung. Einzelne Landesverbände sind inzwischen derart zerstritten, dass an eine Einigkeit kaum noch zu denken ist. Viel eher wird es zu Austritten und einem Auseinanderfallen der Bundesverbände kommen. Beim VDSF noch viel eher und stärker als beim DAV.

Sollte es jetzt, unter Herrn Mohnert, noch zu einer Fusion kommen, ist das eine Zwangsheirat zum Nachteil beider Verbände und vor allem zum Nachteil derer, für die die Verbände eintreten sollten, den Anglern. 

Der Zugzwang für eine erfolgreiche und wertvolle Fusion liegt hierbei völlig klar beim VDSF, der einen Mohnert vor den Karren gespannt und diesen in den Dreck hat ziehen lassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



			
				Ralle 24 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht macht dieses Beispiel auch anderen Mut. Ich bin ganz sicher, dass längst nicht jeder VDSF Funktionär mit der aktuellen Entwicklung einverstanden ist.


Sollte es solche tatsächlich geben, ist wie gesagt die *"tätige Reue"* angesagt:
Eine öffentliche Entschuldigung für das abnicken der anglerfeindlichen Vorgaben von oben und das stillhalten bzw. mittragen anglerfeindlicher Verbandspolitik im gesamten VDSF.

Und dann das öffentliche Bekenntnis zu anglerfreundlicherer Politik, wie sie in der 12er-Kommission ja schon *gemeinsam* als Grundsatzpapier verabschiedet wurde - bis danach die *Abnicker im VDSF wieder ALLE* eingeknickt sind und  wieder mitgemacht haben bei allem, was von oben vorgegeben und vorgelogen wurde..

Nur dann kann man solche Funktionäre des VDSF auch nur ansatzweise noch ernst nehmen und weiter im Amt lassen oder ihnen in einem - wie immer gearteten - neuen, gemeinsamen Verband eine Rolle übertragen.

*Wenn sie dazu nicht in der Lage sind, sollen sie sich zum Teufel scheren und nicht weiter uns Angler belästigen!!! 
Oder wenigstens dann den Anstand haben, zurückzutreten und sich zu schämen!!!!*​


----------



## wolkenkrieger (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*

Thomas, bitte nicht falsch verstehen aber

welche Verbandsfunktion hast du inne?

Mit samt ihrer Verantwortung und dem möglicherweise dahinter stehendem Druck, "auf Linie" zu bleiben.

Ich bin grundsätzlich geneigt, deinen Argumenten zu folgen aber so langsam entwickeln sich deine Beiträge weg von "wie kann man die Fusion vernünftig gestalten" hin zu "an den Pranger! Gestehe! Gestehe! Tue Buße und so wird dir vergeben werden".

Sorry Thomas, aber für meinen Geschmack bist du langsam aber sicher weit über dem Ziel hinweg. Das ist ein Forum von und für Angler ... und sollte keine Platform für einen chlerekalen Kreuzzug im Stile einer Inquisition sein.

Ich habe letzte Woche eine Diskusion mit einer Radfahreren gehat, die mich am Wasser daraufhin ansprach, dass ich doch mein Auto dort weg zu bewegen hätte.

Diese Dame habe ich sehr deutlich gefragt, mit welcher Legeitimation sie mir Vorschriften machen würde und mit welcher Ligitimation sie mir Forderungen stellen dürfe.

Denk mal drüber nach ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*

*Offtopic an*:
@ Fritze: 
Du musst wohl in einem VDSF-Verein oder-Verband tätig sein. 
Diese ganze unsinnige schützergeprägte Gehirnwäsche von oben nach unten im VDSF hat ja weit gewirkt.

Gesetzlich ist klar in einem Bundesgetz (Tierschutzgesetz) festgelegt, was machbar ist.

Darüber hinaus gibt es keinen Regelungsbedarf.

Die größte Heuchelei im VDSF ist ja gerade das "Wettfischen" - das heisst beim VDSF Gemeinschafts- oder Traditionsfischen und wird wie vorher das verpönte Wettfischen auch durchgeführt. Mit Startgeldern, Preisen etc...



			
				Fritze schrieb:
			
		

> In Wirklichkeit sind sie jedoch anglerfreundlich, denn sie grenzen uns rechtstreue Angler von den Tierquälern ab – die unter dem Deckmantel „Angler“ permanent gegen tierschutzrechtliche und gesetzliche Bestimmungen verstoßen. Und so sehen es offensichtlich auch die meisten Menschen die nicht angeln gehen.


Im Gegensatz zu Dir polemisiere ich nicht (nur), sondern kann mit Fakten aufwarten.

Und das hab ich Dir ja schon mal in einem Posting geschrieben:
Die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung sieht Angeln als positive Freizeitbeschäftigung.
Sie sehen lieber einen zurückgesetzten Fisch als dass jeder Fisch gesetzlich abgeknüppelt werden muss.
Wissenschaftlich erarbeitet und erwiesen (Arlinghausstudie) ..

Du scheinst genauso faktenresistent und verbohrt zu sein wie VDSF-Funktionäre oder PETA-Anhänger..

Nicht die Gesellschaft, die ich mir am Wasser wünsche, aber wenn Du Dich mit denen wohl fühlst, sei Dir das zugestanden..

*Offtopic aus.*


Hier gehts nämlich nicht um Tierschutz, sondern um das verwerfliche, undemokratische und unsolidarische Verhalten der VDSF-Verbände und Funkltionäre gegenüber allen Anglern.....



			
				wolkenkrieger schrieb:
			
		

> aber so langsam entwickeln sich deine Beiträge weg von "wie kann man die Fusion vernünftig gestalten" hin zu "an den Pranger! Gestehe! Gestehe! Tue Buße und so wird dir vergeben werden".


Stimmt.
Und dazu stehe ich (wobei ich im Moment so sauer bin, dass ich mir nicht sicher bin ob "vergeben" da nochmal drin ist bei mir persönlich). 

Man kann mit diesen Leuten im VDSF keine Fusion vernünftig gestalten - das zeigt auch gerade die Analyse von Dr. Thomas Guenther als "VDSF-Insider" sehr eindeutig.

Leider ist der DAV auch nur ein bisschen besser - indem er wenigstens eine anglerfreundlichere Grundeinstellung hat.

Aber da fehlen schlicht klare Worte und Ansagen, dass die anglerfeindlichen, undemokratischen, unsolidarischen, eigenützigen, von Pöstchenschieberei und Pfründen geprägte Politik des VDSF in keinster Weise mitgetragen wird.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man kann mit diesen Leuten im VDSF keine Fusion vernünftig gestalten - das zeigt auch gerade die Analyse von Dr. Thomas Guenther sehr eindeutig.



Darin gehe ich mit dir absolut konform. Aber wie so oft im Leben, macht auch hier der Ton die Musik. Und ich würde mir - schon im Hinblick auf den Anspruch, neutralen Jounalismus zu machen - wünschen, dass du hin und wieder mal über den Ton nachdenkst, der deine Musik gestaltet.

Es soll nicht heißen, dass du kürzer treten sollst. Aber ein wenig mehr Nüchternheit täte deinen Beiträgen hin und wieder mal gut. Meiner Meinung nach.

Ich täte als VDSF-Funktionär einen Teufel tun, hier Stellung zu beziehen, wenn ich mich des Gefühls nicht erwehren könnte, dass der oberste Anglerboarder auch gleichzeitig Großinquisitor in Personalunion mit dem Scharfrichter darstellt.

Aufrütteln und informieren, ja ... an den Pranger stellen und zur Steinigung freigeben? Eher nein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



> neutralen Jounalismus zu machen


Haben wir nie beansprucht.
Als Medium für Angler können und wollen wir in der Redaktion nicht neutral sein, was auch klar hier zu lesen ist:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201367

Und kein VDSFler muss hier Stellung beziehen - es gibt genügend  andere Möglichkeiten auf den eigenen Seiten der VDSF-Verbände endlich mal für wenigstens etwas Wahrheit zu sorgen, in der Fachprintpresse (die sich ja aber auch keinen Deut um die Anglerpolitik kümmert,), Tagespresse, Rundfunk, Fernsehen etc...

Solange da aber weiterhin ALLE Funktionäre des VDSF weiter Lügen und Verdrehungen nicht nur dulden, sondern weiterverbreiten und alles von oben abnicken, sind sie schlicht für mich persönlich nicht mehr satisfaktionsfähig.


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



Fritze schrieb:


> Eine laut schreiende Minderheit meint, sie müsste die Freiheit und das Recht haben, Tieren ohne vernünftigen Grund Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden zufügen zu dürfen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Am lautesten schreist du. Wohl weil niemand bei soviel Unfug zuhören mag, gelle?

Auch wenn das gar nicht zum Thema hier(VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..)  gehört, mal ganz kurz.

Deine Ansichten teilt nicht einer, der mir bekannten Angler. Also bist du die Minderheit.:m

Wenn du andere Ansichten hast, ist es deine Sache. Da musst du ja mit leben und niemand anderes.
Allerdings ist es nicht OK, dass du anderen ihre Ansichten nicht zugestehst und als Tierquäler bezeichnest!
Denn das sind sie ganz sicher nicht sondern Waidmänner im besten Sinne!

Da hast du anscheinend keinen Schimmer von . . .


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*

Da habe wir das Problem doch wieder en detail:
Weil einige "unverbesserliche Knallköpfe" (allgemein gesprochen unpersönlich gemeint)  Schaisse bauen, muss deswegen für alle verboten werden, alles potentiell aneckliche vorsorglich verboten werden?

Wenn einer im Setzkescher zuviele Fische hältert und dann auch noch quasi 99% tot kieloben wieder ins Wasser zurückkippt - dann gehört dem bildlich gesprochen der "Arsch versohlt". Daran ist der Angler schuld, nicht der Setzkescher.
Genauso wer massenweise Zander hochkurbelt und wieder zurückschmeißt ...

Bei Wettfischen mit Preisen, Titeln usw. muss genauso der Fisch und das sinnvoll schonende Behandeln des einzelnen Fisches beachtet werden, wie auch immer. Kreative Lösungen mit Belüftung, Bewässerung etc. gibt es viele. Kein Wettkampf- und Gewinnstreben berechtigt zur Tierquälerei, auch hier ist es wieder der einzelne handelnde Mensch, der die Verantwortung trägt. Nicht das Angeln oder die Anglerschaft an sich.
Das ist gesetzlich klar und ausreichend geregelt, auch hier wieder gehört dem Übeltäter bildlich gesprochen der "Arsch versohlt".

Das deswegen keiner mehr einen maßigen unbenötigten Fisch zurücksetzen soll/darf, oder dass ich mir (k)einen Setzkescher ans Boot für nebenbei "mal sehen was geht" hängen darf, und dann entscheide was ich davon gebrauchen oder wieder entlassen kann, das ist schlichtweg widersinnig. Und das geht eben nicht nur mir so ...


----------



## Der-Graf (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*

@Thomas:

Ich denke, das worauf Wolkenkrieger hinaus will ist folgendes: Grundsätzlich wünscht man sich zum Wohle der Angler das Umdenken in vielen Dingen. Dazu bedarf es der Einsicht, dass die vorher vertretene Position falsch war. Menschen gestehen sich Fehler aber nur sehr ungerne ein, selbst wenn sie es nur für sich selbst tun müssen. Wird von ihnen verlangt, dieses Eingeständnis des eigenen Versagens öffentlich zu tun (quasi am Pranger des Internets, der Presse oder sonst eines Mediums), dann stellen die meisten Menschen auf stur und das nicht einmal aus Böswilligkeit, sondern oft einfach zum Schutz der eigenen Wahrnehmung und des Würdeempfindens. Denn die Würde des Menschen ist unantastbar - vor allem im eigenen Kopf... Aus diesem Grund meinte Wolkenkrieger, dass deine (in meinen Augen unnötigerweise in Schriftgröße 30?, fett und rot gehaltenen und mit drei Ausrufezeichen versehenen) Formulierungen alà "sollten sich schämen!!!" unpassend sind. Sicherlich nicht nur vor dem Hintergrund des journalistische Anspruchs, sondern auch in Anbetracht der Interessen, die Du und wohl sehr viele andere hier verfolgen. Gib den Leuten die Möglichkeit umzudenken, ohne dass sie ihr Gesicht verlieren, und du kannst Erfolg haben. Verlangst du aber öffentliche Buße, beißt du auf Granit. Ein Tier das in die Ecke gedrängt wird, wehrt sich eher bis zum Tod, als dass es sich fangen lässt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



> Gib den Leuten die Möglichkeit umzudenken, ohne dass sie ihr Gesicht verlieren, und du kannst Erfolg haben


Ich persönlich glaube nicht mehr an die Fähigkeit dieser rückratlosen Leute zum umdenken...


----------



## Der-Graf (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*

Bei Herrn Mohnert wirst du da vermutlich Recht haben... Aber solange der an der Spitze steht, wird die Fusion vermutlich eh nicht stattfinden. Wenn man aber an einem vermeintlich toten Baum die Spitzen schneidet, kommen oftmals neue, frische Triebe hervor. Man wird vermutlich abwarten müssen, was die Jahreshauptversammlung des VDSF bringt. Und sollte der Präsident danach nicht mehr Mohnert heißen, sollte man von dem neuen nicht unbedingt verlangen, Buße zu tun, sondern vielmehr, die Position zu korrigieren und für die Zukunft die Dinge besser zu machen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



> Und sollte der Präsident danach nicht mehr Mohnert heißen, sollte man von dem neuen nicht unbedingt verlangen, Buße zu tun, sondern vielmehr, die Position zu korrigieren und für die Zukunft die Dinge besser zu machen...


Sag ich doch:
*Tätige Reue!!*

Erst sollen sies beweisen, dann sehen wir weiter...

Verarscht wurden wir Angler schliesslich lange genug vom VDSF und seinen Abnickfunktionären..


----------



## gründler (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



Fritze schrieb:


> Eine laut schreiende Minderheit meint, sie müsste die Freiheit und das Recht haben, Tieren ohne vernünftigen Grund Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden zufügen zu dürfen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Wer solche Kollegen mit solchen "Denken" im Verein Verband.... hat,brauch keine feinde mehr.

In NDS nennt man solche Leute auch Klappstuhlangler,nichts halbes und nichts ganzes.

Dein text ist für mich nix als Hetze und Unwahrheiten gegen die eigenen Reihen,aber das hast du hier ja schon öfter bewiesen.

Aber der "Alt Deutsche" ist halt so gelle,bis auf nen paar ausnahmen die ja hier angeblich in der Minderheit sind.



Ps: Petraaaa und co.suchen noch Zahlende Mitglieder.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*

Bitte nicht weiter Offtopic - Danke...


----------



## gründler (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*

Sorry Thomi

Aber als Ausrichter von Diversen Veranstaltungen schwellen mir bei sowas nicht nur die Balls an,sondern auch der Hals.

Wenn ich das was Fritze da schreibt,auf Lehrgängen so weiter geben würde,fragen mich die Schüler ob ich noch ganz richtig ticke.

*Und genau solche Leute sind es die uns seit Jahren diesen Kampf bescheren.*

Fritze bei der WM vor 3-4 Jahren mitten in Berlin hätten laut dir alle Spaziergänger geschimpft.....nur genau das gegenteil wahr der fall,begeisterrung zuspruch....etc.

Und die fische werden wurden nicht totgekloppt sondern umgesetzt,und stell dir vor es gibt Angler die nehmen 2-3 Setzis an Fischrreichen Gewässern,um natürlich noch Brutaler zu sein und 3 Setzis voll zu machen.

Sorry aber bei so ner Schei.....fällt mir nix mehr ein.

Bin raus zum thema Fritze,und Fritze spar dir deine Antwort.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*

Und gut jetzt!!


----------



## ivo (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



gründler schrieb:


> Wer solche Kollegen mit solchen "Denken" im Verein Verband.... hat,brauch keine feinde mehr.
> 
> In NDS nennt man solche Leute auch Klappstuhlangler,nichts halbes und nichts ganzes.
> 
> ...



|good:|good:|good:


----------



## Brotfisch (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*

Eigentlich ist ja jetzt Fischesszeit. Aber hier war die Frage aufgetaucht, welche Funktion ich im VDSF (oder sonstwo) innehabe. Da kann ich schnell drauf antworten: Gar keine. Angler halt, sogar ohne Verein.
Die Diskussion hier aber zeigt - und dafür allen herzlich danke -: Angler wissen, was sie wollen. Deswegen auch in der Verbandspolitik: Demokratie jetzt!


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*

Hoffen wir, dass der fromme Wunsch Gehör findet.#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



> Deswegen auch in der Verbandspolitik: Demokratie jetzt!


:m:m:m:m


----------



## Der-Graf (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*

Das sollte der Slogan auf der nächsten Jahreshauptversammlung werden...


----------



## Blauzahn (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist ja jetzt Fischesszeit. Aber hier war die Frage aufgetaucht, welche Funktion ich im VDSF (oder sonstwo) innehabe. Da kann ich schnell drauf antworten: Gar keine. Angler halt, sogar ohne Verein.



Danke für die Antwort



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Die Diskussion hier aber zeigt - und dafür allen herzlich danke -: Angler wissen, was sie wollen. Deswegen auch in der Verbandspolitik: *Demokratie jetzt*!



Warum kommt mir das bekannt vor |kopfkrat

In der Hoffnung, dass diese Demokratie länger währt als damals erlebt, wünsche ich einen angenehmen Abend...


----------



## wolkenkrieger (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Angler halt, sogar ohne Verein.



Wie wärs mit einem kleinen überschaubaren (irgendwas um die 15 Mitglieder) DAV-Verein im idyllischen Falkensee? Ich stell da gerne mal den Kontakt zu unserem Obermufti her |supergri

Sorry, der musste jetzt mal sein


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext..*

Jeder Übertritt - auch im kleinsten - kann nur der richtige Weg sein, da haste auch wieder recht, Wolkenkrieger.
:m


----------

